# 810 Blizzard ~NEWBIE~



## flowongo (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a 810 Plow off a Ford F250. (not sure what year Ford 2000+ maybe)

Would like to put it on my 2005 Chevy silverado duramax lly 6.6 has a Truxx 3" leveling kit OR completely stock 2007 Chevy Silverado Duramax 6.6L Turbo Diesel. Both have Allison Trans.

1. Can I use the same mount from the ford on my chevy? Or would I have to get a new mount?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

New mount. I'd put it on the 05 because of the leveling kit, but 3'' might be enough to raise the mount just out of reach of the A-Frame adjustment.


----------



## flowongo (Sep 4, 2013)

So if I were to install some Timberns would I be a.OK. with the A-frame N all


----------

